

Ask HN: What's the best AMI for a 10k visits/day Wordpress Blog - diegogomes

I'm using my own AMI, and having lot of trouble. I'm on a small, ubuntu instance, and the blog crashes almost everyday.
======
sadfasdfads
Maybe: <http://bitnami.org/stack/wordpress#cloudImage> I'd lean toward 32-bit
Ubuntu if you want to avoid issues, but 64-bit if you are thinking long-term
maintenance. Even though 64-bit should work, in my experience dealing with
64-bit for simple stuff ends up being more of a pain than it is worth. Of
course, I'll probably get downmodded for saying this.

See also: <http://aws.amazon.com/amis>

------
sadfasdfads
Some more:
[http://aws.amazon.com/search?searchPath=amis&searchQuery...](http://aws.amazon.com/search?searchPath=amis&searchQuery=wordpress&x=0&y=0)

